# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT

## luki

*KAGURA*, pencapaian terbesar Maruyama Koi Farm

Maruyama Koi Farm adalah pusat penangkaran koi yang berlokasi di Isawa, Jepang. Maruyama terbilang farm tua yang sudah mengalami asam garam di industri koi dan salah satu yang terbilang sukses mencatatkan buku sejarahnya dengan tinta emas, antara lain lewat dua kali Grand Champion All Japan Nishikigoi Show tahun 1981 lewat Kohaku kamenoko dan tahun 2005 lewat varietas showa sanshoku. Gensuke Maruyama, pendiri pusat penangkaran ini mulai memijahkan koi sekitar setengah abad lampau. Seperti penangkar lain. Gensuke punya mimpi menciptakan bloodline-nya sendiri.

Gensuke-san bersahabat karib dengan Mr. Minoru Mano, pendiri Dainichi Koi Farm. Persahabatan mereka dimulai ketika masih berusia muda, menjelang usia 30 tahun pada pertengahan tahun 1960an. Keduanya sering berkunjung dan berdiskusi tentang bagaimana meningkatkan kualitas koi produksi mereka. Suatu ketika dalam perjalannnya berkunjung ke karibnya di Niigata, dia bertemu dengan Itaru Suda, seorang penangkar lain dari kawasan Niigata. Suda  san memperlihatkan Kohaku produksi terbarunya, seekor kohaku dengan pola hiban unik, memiliki Hi cerah mencolok dan shiroji seputih salju. Bentuk badannya luar biasa kekar dan kuat. Gensuke terpukau. Pikirannya bekerja dengan cepat. Firasatnya mengatakan inilah koi yang kelak bakal mewujudkan mimpinya tentang bloodline Maruyama. Tanpa waktu lama dia membeli kohaku cantik itu dan menamakannya Kagura yang berarti kura  kura, karena pola merahnya menyerupai tempurung kura  kura.

Kagura sungguh berbeda dengan kebanyakan kohaku lain. Perbedaan mencolok terletak pada kualitas skin dan warna yang cemerlang melebihi bloodline kohaku yang lain ketika itu. Warna merah memiliki tone merata sedangkan warna putih terlihat seperti warna putih dari bahan sutra. Gensuke bekerja keras menstabilkan keturunan Kagura. Tahun demi tahun berlalu ketika pada akhirnya Gensuke berhasil mendapatkan bloodline Kagura yang stabil. Lebih dari sepuluh tahun kemudian Gensuke mulai menuai hasil. Ketika itu salah satu keturunan Kagura bernama Kamenoko berhasil meraih predikat Grand Champion pada 17th ZNA All Japan Koi Show yang diselenggarakan di Hiroshima tahun 1981. Prestasi tertinggi pertama yang diraih Maruyama Koi Farm setelah tahun  tahun sebelumnya sudah berhasil menyabet gelar lokal. Inilah era dimana Kagura bloodline mulai menembus batas ketenarannya.

Kamenoko kemudian menghasilkan keturunan dengan nama besar, sebut saja Hime yang ditasbihkan sebagai National Fish of the Year dua kali berturut  turut. Juga Kohaku lain dengan nama Seven yang meraih gelar Overall Winner 17th Koi Competition in Tokyo. Yamato adalah keturunan lain yang berhasil meraih predikat 28th All Japan Runyukai Association Show. Prestasi demi prestasi mencengangkan Kagura bloodline mengundang para penangkar lain seperti Sakai Fish Farm of Hiroshima menggunakan bloodline ini dalam program pemgembangan indukan mereka.

Sukses Gensuke melebihi harapannya, Kagura bllodline berkembang bukan hanya dengan kualitas kulit dan warna juga tumbuh jumbo tanpa penurunan kualitas pada kulit dan warnanya. Sukses yang kemudian mengilhaminya untuk mewujudkan mimpi berikutnya, yaitu menurunkan karakter Kagura Line pada varietas sanke dan showa.

Adalah Futoshi Maruyama, pewaris kerajaan Maruyama Koi Farm yang berhasil mewujudkan mimpinya. Ketika masih muda Futoshi selama bertahun  tahun menimba ilmu di Dainichi Koi Farm yang dikenal sebagai produsen showa nomor wahid. Disanalah dia memahami bagaimana karakter varietas showa. Gensuke pensiun pada pertengahan tahun 1990an, kerajaan tua Maruyama akhirnya berganti nakhoda, Futoshi Maruyama. Berbekal pengalaman di Dainichi dia mulai mengembangkan Kagura Showa. Dengan mengawinkan anakan terbaik Kohaku Kagura dan showa unggulan Dainichi Koi Farm, dia berhasil mendapatkan anakan Kagura Showa. Salah satunya adalah showa yang kita kenal sebagai kampiun (Grand Champion) All Japan Koi Show 2005. Satu dari sedikit showa yang berhasil meruntuhkan dominasi saudara tuanya, Kohaku dan Sanke, dalam ajang akbar tersebut. 


*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Kohaku dan Showa bersertifikat eks Maruyama Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 90 ton milik Daniel, Intercon Jakarta , selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama

*PERIODE*
Masa GO akan dimulai pada Desember 2010 dan berakhir pada Juni 2011

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Desember 2010 Hingga Juni 2011
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 90 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. 

*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
* Maruyama Kohaku*
Umur :  6 bulan ( Juni 2010 )
Ukuran : 18  22 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Maruyama Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : 92 Cm 
FOTO INDUKAN:




* Maruyama Showa*
Umur :  6 bulan ( Juni 2010 )
Ukuran : 18  22 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Maruyama Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : 90 Cm
FOTO INDUKAN:




*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 90 ton milik Daniel , Intercon Jakarta





*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Marubeni Nisshin 


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau pengembalian uang yang telah di bayar ( money back guaranteed ) .

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1.* Pemilihan*  dilakukan mulai tanggal *16 Desember 2010* pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b.Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c.Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat  lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
2. Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 250,000,-
3. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA* 
*A/C No. 238-036669-2* 
*a/n David Kuantoro Bastianto*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke DAVKOI lewat HP, mail atau PM


*JURI*
 Futoshi Maruyama dari Maruyama Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi  untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III dari tiap Varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
 Piala untuk setiap Juara dan Best Tategoi


*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## luki

*Kohaku dan Showa yang akan bertanding  :*

----------


## Davkoi

Thanks bro luk  ::

----------


## aie

showanya cantik2..hehe

----------


## finefujikoi

mantebb broo,,,,,

----------


## iyos

ampuuunnnn DJ...

----------


## SD4R7O

Mantap.. Bagus2 semua ikannya...

----------


## klbid

bagus-bagus.... :Clap2: ... :Clap2: ... :Clap2:

----------


## susanatod

Terima kasih buat DAVKOI yang telah mempercayakan tempat saya untuk dijadikan fasilitas pembesaran dari GO kali ini......semoga hasilnya dapat memuaskan dan bisa dijadikan refrensi dan sumber pembelajaran bagi temen2 semua...

----------


## demmy

Sukses om dav, n om daniel.... manthab" neh....

----------


## sbw

sukses om daniel  :Thumb:  Thumb:

----------


## susanatod

> Sukses om dav, n om daniel.... manthab" neh....





> sukses om daniel  Thumb:


Tq untuk supportnya om...

----------


## limjohan

sukses acaranya........

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ikuuut..!

----------


## setia_budi

sukses om..

----------


## alex_ctp

ukuran kolamnya berapa om dav

----------


## setia_budi

> ukuran kolamnya berapa om dav


kebetulan dapat infonya :
ukuran kolam 10x4m tidak termasuk filter
Volume 88ton termasuk filter

----------


## susanatod

> kebetulan dapat infonya :
> ukuran kolam 10x4m tidak termasuk filter
> Volume 88ton termasuk filter


 Thanks om sb, infonya sudah tepat, filtrasi mekanik menggunakan RDF, filtrasi biological full Matala Mat...

----------


## h3ln1k

topp neh om daniel  ::  sukses ya

----------


## harley

Sukses buat Om Dav dan Om Dan....

----------


## susanatod

Trima kasih ya temen2 KOI-s, jangan lupa yah pemilihan ikan dimulai besok jam 12 siang waktu server... jangan sampai kelewatan...di tunggu supportnya ya oms....

----------


## rvidella

sudah lihat aslinya ..... bagusan aslinya ketimbang fotonya wkwkwkwkwk apalagi showanya ...... fotonya elekkkkkkkk ..... ikannya .... hmmmmm, semoxxx

----------


## Davkoi

> sudah lihat aslinya ..... bagusan aslinya ketimbang fotonya wkwkwkwkwk apalagi showanya ...... fotonya elekkkkkkkk ..... ikannya .... hmmmmm, semoxxx


Body nya kaya EO nya  ::

----------


## sibarethijau

> Terima kasih buat DAVKOI yang telah mempercayakan tempat saya untuk dijadikan fasilitas pembesaran dari GO kali ini......semoga hasilnya dapat memuaskan dan bisa dijadikan refrensi dan sumber pembelajaran bagi temen2 semua...


kolamnya keren bngt om...

----------


## mochi9009

Sukses Buat Om Daniel and Om Dav!!  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Proses Pemilihan Tategoi  ::

----------


## Davkoi

5 menit lagi  ::

----------


## iyos

mantap pk decky yg milih langsung..

----------


## iyos

maruyama showa 10,,,

----------


## Davkoi

Albert pusung no 10 
Dicky Wijaya 17 
Herry Kusnandar 27
Mingliang 50 
Jonathan 21 , 28  
Asiung 37 , 32 , 39 , 33 , 19 , 9

----------


## Efendy

Abis dah yg bagus2 diambilin Pak Decky semua.  
Siap -siap .....

----------


## davkoiserpong

Albert Pusung no 3

----------


## Efendy

> Abis dah yg bagus2 diambilin Pak Decky semua.  
> Siap -siap .....


Maksudnya yg bagus2 di Maruyama sdh mampir di GO semua neh.

----------


## davkoiserpong

> Abis dah yg bagus2 diambilin Pak Decky semua.  
> Siap -siap .....


sekalian,Bro Efendy mumpung ada di farm maruyamanya langsung makanya kita pilih2 yang bagus buat pecinta koi tanah air... ::

----------


## Davkoi

Davkoi Center , Mizuho Indonesia & Daniel mengundang teman-teman untuk hadir di : 
 
*Acara Ramah Tamah 1st Maruyama Tategoi Grow Out
Hari Sabtu , tanggal 18 Desember jam 13.00* 
Bagi yang berminat hadir , please konfirmasi ke Davkoi  :: 
via email : [email protected] , YM : [email protected] , BB: 311d2050 , HP : 081 6424 6393 , ato PM 

Cheers 


Davkoi

----------


## luki

*
1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1.   Iyos, *no. 10*
2.   Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17*
3.   Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27*
4.   Mingliang,* no. 50*
5.   Jonathan, *no. 21*
6.   Jonathan, *no. 28*
7.   Asiung, *no. 37*
9.   Asiung, *no. 32*
10. Asiung,* no. 39*
11. Asiung, *no. 33*
12. Asiung, *no. 19*
13. Asiung, *no. 09*
14. Albert Pusung, *no.03*
15.

----------


## koi_vj

> Davkoi Center , Mizuho Indonesia & Daniel mengundang teman-teman untuk hadir di : 
>  
> *Acara Ramah Tamah 1st Maruyama Tategoi Grow Out
> Hari Sabtu , tanggal 19 Desember jam 13.00* 
> Bagi yang berminat hadir , please konfirmasi ke Davkoi 
> via email : [email protected] , YM : [email protected] , BB: 311d2050 , HP : 081 6424 6393 , ato PM 
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> ...


Om Dav...Hari Sabtu Tgl 18 Desember atau Hari Minggu Tgl 19 Desember?

----------


## Davkoi

> Om Dav...Hari Sabtu Tgl 18 Desember atau Hari Minggu Tgl 19 Desember?


Sabtu tgl 18 December , om  :Popcorn:

----------


## luki

*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available  :*

----------


## luki

Davkoi Center , Mizuho Indonesia & Daniel mengundang teman-teman untuk hadir di : 
 
*Acara Ramah Tamah 1st Maruyama Tategoi Grow Out
Hari Sabtu , tanggal 18 Desember jam 13.00* 
Bagi yang berminat hadir , please konfirmasi ke Davkoi  :: 
via email : [email protected] , YM : [email protected] , BB: 311d2050 , HP : 081 6424 6393 , ato PM 

Cheers 


Davkoi

----------


## William Pantoni

> Davkoi Center , Mizuho Indonesia & Daniel mengundang teman-teman untuk hadir di : 
>  
> *Acara Ramah Tamah 1st Maruyama Tategoi Grow Out
> Hari Sabtu , tanggal 18 Desember jam 13.00* 
> Bagi yang berminat hadir , please konfirmasi ke Davkoi 
> via email : [email protected] , YM : [email protected] , BB: 311d2050 , HP : 081 6424 6393 , ato PM 
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> ...


Berangkaaaat........

----------


## finefujikoi

sepp seppp ... brangkat jg.....

----------


## nugra

ikut...juga, om dav....
berangkat.....!!!!  ::

----------


## davkoiserpong

an : Handy ikan no. 7

----------


## davkoiserpong

an : ENDO / DANI LIU  ikan No : 23

----------


## luki

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1.   Iyos, *no. 10*
2.   Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17*
3.   Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27*
4.   Mingliang,* no. 50*
5.   Jonathan, *no. 21*
6.   Jonathan, *no. 28*
7.   Asiung, *no. 37*
9.   Asiung, *no. 32*
10. Asiung,* no. 39*
11. Asiung, *no. 33*
12. Asiung, *no. 19*
13. Asiung, *no. 09*
14. Albert Pusung, *no.03*
15. Handy, *no.07*
16. Endo , *no.23*

----------


## susanatod

An hendy no 49

----------


## susanatod

An dedy no 15,5

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya ikut...no.44

----------


## budidjo

sukses buat davkoi.....sayang ndak bisa ikut dateng kumpul2..

----------


## susanatod

An heri no 29

----------


## susanatod

An hendy no 40

----------


## agent23

Sayang lg tepar kena flu + batuk berat, padahal tetangga hehehe
Sukses GOnya

----------


## mrliauw

Berfoto bersama dalam acara ramah tamah tadi siang di Intercon - Kb. Jeruk

----------


## mrliauw



----------


## abiserpong

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1. Iyos, *no. 10*
2. Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17*
3. Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27*
4. Mingliang,* no. 50*
5. Jonathan, *no. 21*
6. Jonathan, *no. 28*
7. Asiung, *no. 37*
8. Asiung, *no. 32*
9. Asiung,* no. 39*
10. Asiung, *no. 33*
11. Asiung, *no. 19*
12. Asiung, *no. 09*
13. Albert Pusung, *no. 03*
14. Handy, *no. 07*
15. Endo , *no. 23*
16. Hendy, *no. 49.*
17. Dedy,* no. 15.*
18. Dedy,* no. 5.*
19. Robby Iwan, *no. 44.*
20. Heri, *no. 29.*
21. Hendy,* no. 40.*

----------


## Efendy

> 


Many Thanks atas postingan photonya Pak Sin Bun.

----------


## luki

*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available  :*

]

----------


## edwin

wah, seru banget.... sayang gak bisa ikut dateng...  :: 
sukses ya untuk kolaborasi davkoi & imperial koi  :Thumb:

----------


## abiserpong

Kolam *1st Maruyama Tategoi Grow Out,*




System Filter ; RDF + Media Biologi Full Matala, +/- 40 % luas kolam.



Bak Karantina Sementara,



Ikut dong, bagus - bagus euy .......

----------


## menkar

kereeenn om daniell... sayang gak bisa dateng ( hikss

----------


## susanatod

An Dicky Wijaya no 26

----------


## luki

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT*
*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1. Iyos, *no. 10*
2. Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17*
3. Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27*
4. Mingliang,* no. 50*
5. Jonathan, *no. 21*
6. Jonathan, *no. 28*
7. Asiung, *no. 37*
8. Asiung, *no. 32*
9. Asiung,* no. 39*
10. Asiung, *no. 33*
11. Asiung, *no. 19*
12. Asiung, *no. 09*
13. Albert Pusung, *no. 03*
14. Handy, *no. 07*
15. Endo , *no. 23*
16. Hendy, *no. 49.*
17. Dedy,* no. 15.*
18. Dedy,* no. 5.*
19. Robby Iwan, *no. 44.*
20. Heri, *no. 29.*
21. Hendy,* no. 40.*
22. Dicky wijaya,* no. 26.*
23. Endo, * no. 22.*




*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available  :*

----------


## susanatod

An endo no 22

----------


## luki

> An endo no 22


Om Daniel......saya edit di atas ya.....
btw, ikan sdh masuk kolam kah......?

----------


## susanatod

tq om luki, ikan sudah masuk kolam semua, sudah mulai di beri makan sedikit2... tq sudah di edit in.... foto2 acara ramah tamah akan di post oleh davkoi secepetnya...

----------


## luki

> tq om luki, ikan sudah masuk kolam semua, sudah mulai di beri makan sedikit2... .


mantab Om......kolam rectangular begini...katanya bagus buat Grow ikan......
apalagi isi nya cuam 50 ekor.......

kapan kapan main lagi ya Om Daniel......mau liat perkembangan nya.......
sama kangen dengan burger nya..... :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## susanatod

siap om luki, kapan2 ajak2 temen2 yang lain, nanti sambil kita ngobrol2 di gazebo(mudah2 an kayu penutunya cepet sampe hehehhehehe), tq buat supportnya, n mohon doanya biar saya bisa jaga ikan2 ini biar bisa tumbuh bagus..

----------


## Davkoi

*Kolam Grow Out dan Filter nya*

----------


## Davkoi

*Suasana Ramah Tamah*

----------


## Davkoi

*Pilih Pilih koi*

----------


## Davkoi

Koi yang masih belum terpilih

----------


## luki

tadia siang ngga ada kerjaan main ke tempat Om Daniel.......
mantab euy body nya......geber lagi pakan nya Om.......

jadi pecahin celengan lagi deh........ikutan Om Daniel ,  Om David..........

Showa no 14
Kohaku no 35

----------


## susanatod

tq om luki...pasti saya geber lagi...biar ntar body bisa lebih yahud lagi ....

----------


## abiserpong

> tadia siang ngga ada kerjaan main ke tempat Om Daniel.......
> mantab euy body nya......geber lagi pakan nya Om.......
> 
> jadi pecahin celengan lagi deh........ikutan Om Daniel , Om David..........
> 
> Showa no 14
> Kohaku no 35


Mantap om luki 2 ekor sekali serok ...... 
Celengannya banyak benar dan penuhnya juga cepat sekali ....... bagi dong 1 saja.  :Becky: 

Sepertinya mantap- mantap neh ikan yang belum kepilih juga, sampai ambil langsung 2 ekor.....  :Thumb:

----------


## luki

> Mantap om luki 2 ekor sekali serok ...... 
> Celengannya banyak benar dan penuhnya juga cepat sekali ....... bagi dong 1 saja. 
> 
> Sepertinya mantap- mantap neh ikan yang belum kepilih juga, sampai ambil langsung 2 ekor.....



ha ha ha ha.......
gara gara ke TKP Om abi........jadi mecahin celengan........

dan masih percaya sama mitos GO ....milih terakhir terakhir yg menang....... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## edwin

> ha ha ha ha.......
> gara gara ke TKP Om abi........jadi mecahin celengan........
> 
> dan masih percaya sama mitos GO ....milih terakhir terakhir yg menang.......


buat saya gak usah celengannya deh, ikannya aja

----------


## luki

> buat saya gak usah celengannya deh, ikannya aja


ha ha ha.....

makanya main ke TKP Win.......
di jamin mecahin celengan.......

----------


## abiserpong

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT.*

*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1. Iyos, *no. 10.*
2. Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17.*
3. Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27.*
4. Mingliang,* no. 50.*
5. Jonathan, *no. 21.*
6. Jonathan, *no. 28.*
7. Asiung, *no. 37.*
8. Asiung, *no. 32.*
9. Asiung,* no. 39.*
10. Asiung, *no. 33.*
11. Asiung, *no. 19.*
12. Asiung, *no. 09.*
13. Albert Pusung, *no. 03.*
14. Handy, *no. 07.*
15. Endo , *no. 23.*
16. Hendy, *no. 49.*
17. Dedy,* no. 15.*
18. Dedy,* no. 5.*
19. Robby Iwan, *no. 44.*
20. Heri, *no. 29.*
21. Hendy,* no. 40.*
22. Dicky wijaya,* no. 26.*
23. Endo, *no. 22.*
24. Luki,* no. 14.*
25. Luki, *no. 35.*



*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available :*

----------


## waterkeeper

Om Panitia ... late joiner nih, tertarik sama salah satu pesertanya, pengen liat aslinya boleh gak om - kebetulan rumah saya juga di intercon. Thanks.

----------


## luki

> Om Panitia ... late joiner nih, tertarik sama salah satu pesertanya, pengen liat aslinya boleh gak om . Thanks.


sebaik nya begitu om Alvin....biar lebih afdol........

saya juga gara gara main ke kolam nya Om Daniel.....jadi mecahin celengan...... :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## waterkeeper

Hehehe ... sip om, Sabtu pagi deh aku mampir ke rumah OM Daniel, ada yang mau join ... siapa tau ikut mecahin celengan juga, hahahaha.
Boleh PM saya contactnya om Daniel .... om Luki, Thanks.

----------


## luki

> Boleh PM saya contactnya om Daniel .... om Luki, Thanks.


Done.........

----------


## susanatod

thanks om luki udah di forwardin kontak saya, om Alvin saya tunggu sabtu ini yah...

----------


## Davkoi

UPDATE PAYMENT  :: 

1. Iyos, no. 10.
2. Dicky Wijaya , no. 17.                              LUNAS 
3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27.                         LUNAS
4. Mingliang, no. 50.                                    LUNAS
5. Jonathan, no. 21.
6. Jonathan, no. 28.
7. Asiung, no. 37.                                              CICIL  2
8. Asiung, no. 32.                                              CICIL  2  
9. Asiung, no. 39.                                              CICIL  2
10. Asiung, no. 33.                                           CICIL  2
11. Asiung, no. 19.                                           CICIL  2
12. Asiung, no. 09                                             CICIL  2
13. Albert Pusung, no. 03.                            LUNAS 
14. Handy, no. 07.                                            LUNAS
15. Endo , no. 23.                                              LUNAS
16. Hendy, no. 49.
17. Dedy, no. 15.
18. Dedy, no. 5.
19. Robby Iwan, no. 44.                                 LUNAS
20. Heri, no. 29.
21. Hendy, no. 40.
22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26.                                   LUNAS 
23. Endo, no. 22.                                               LUNAS 
24. Luki, no. 14.
25. Luki, no. 35.

Please cek dan Contact aku klo ada yang salah  ::

----------


## Davkoi



----------


## susanatod

sip... tq bro dah di upload-in....

----------


## Davkoi

UPDATE PAYMENT  :: 

1. Iyos, no. 10.
2. Dicky Wijaya , no. 17. LUNAS 
3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27. LUNAS
4. Mingliang, no. 50. LUNAS
5. Jonathan, no. 21. CICIL 1 
6. Jonathan, no. 28. CICIL 1
7. Asiung, no. 37. CICIL 2
8. Asiung, no. 32. CICIL 2 
9. Asiung, no. 39. CICIL 2
10. Asiung, no. 33. CICIL 2
11. Asiung, no. 19. CICIL 2
12. Asiung, no. 09 CICIL 2
13. Albert Pusung, no. 03. LUNAS 
14. Handy, no. 07. LUNAS
15. Endo , no. 23. LUNAS
16. Hendy, no. 49. LUNAS
17. Dedy, no. 15. LUNAS
18. Dedy, no. 5. LUNAS
19. Robby Iwan, no. 44. LUNAS
20. Heri, no. 29.
21. Hendy, no. 40. LUNAS
22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26. LUNAS 
23. Endo, no. 22. LUNAS 
24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS
25. Luki, no. 35. LUNAS

----------


## susanatod

No 47 an Endo/Danny Liu

----------


## Davkoi

UPDATE PAYMENT  :: 

1. Iyos, no. 10. LUNAS 
2. Dicky Wijaya , no. 17. LUNAS 
3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27. LUNAS
4. Mingliang, no. 50. LUNAS
5. Jonathan, no. 21. CICIL 1 
6. Jonathan, no. 28. CICIL 1
7. Asiung, no. 37. CICIL 2
8. Asiung, no. 32. CICIL 2 
9. Asiung, no. 39. CICIL 2
10. Asiung, no. 33. CICIL 2
11. Asiung, no. 19. CICIL 2
12. Asiung, no. 09 CICIL 2
13. Albert Pusung, no. 03. LUNAS 
14. Handy, no. 07. LUNAS
15. Endo , no. 23. LUNAS
16. Hendy, no. 49. LUNAS
17. Dedy, no. 15. LUNAS
18. Dedy, no. 5. LUNAS
19. Robby Iwan, no. 44. LUNAS
20. Heri, no. 29.
21. Hendy, no. 40. LUNAS
22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26. LUNAS 
23. Endo, no. 22. LUNAS 
24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS
25. Luki, no. 35. LUNAS

----------


## luki

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT.*

*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1. Iyos, *no. 10.*
2. Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17.*
3. Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27.*
4. Mingliang,* no. 50.*
5. Jonathan, *no. 21.*
6. Jonathan, *no. 28.*
7. Asiung, *no. 37.*
8. Asiung, *no. 32.*
9. Asiung,* no. 39.*
10. Asiung, *no. 33.*
11. Asiung, *no. 19.*
12. Asiung, *no. 09.*
13. Albert Pusung, *no. 03.*
14. Handy, *no. 07.*
15. Endo , *no. 23.*
16. Hendy, *no. 49.*
17. Dedy,* no. 15.*
18. Dedy,* no. 5.*
19. Robby Iwan, *no. 44.*
20. Heri, *no. 29.*
21. Hendy,* no. 40.*
22. Dicky wijaya,* no. 26.*
23. Endo, *no. 22.*
24. Luki,* no. 14.*
25. Luki, *no. 35.*
26. Endo/Danny Liu, *no. 47.*
27. D. Johanes,* no. 42.*
28. D. Johanes,* no. 43.*
29. Febry,* no. 45.* 


*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available :*

----------


## susanatod

no 42,43 a/n D. Johanes

----------


## susanatod

no 45 a/n Febry

----------


## abiserpong

> no 42,43 a/n D. Johanes





> no 45 a/n Febry


Sip om .... saya edit di postingan #91 ya.

----------


## susanatod

tq om abie....

----------


## luki

Om Daniel & Om David......
kapan  di update ke 1 nya......
penasaran sama no 14 nih..... :Whoo:   :Whoo:

----------


## Davkoi

UPDATE PAYMENT 
1. Iyos, no. 10. LUNAS 
2. Dicky Wijaya , no. 17. LUNAS 
3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27. LUNAS
4. Mingliang, no. 50. LUNAS
5. Jonathan, no. 21. CICIL 1 
6. Jonathan, no. 28. CICIL 1
7. Asiung, no. 37. LUNAS
8. Asiung, no. 32. LUNAS
9. Asiung, no. 39. LUNAS
10. Asiung, no. 33. LUNAS
11. Asiung, no. 19. LUNAS
12. Asiung, no. 09 LUNAS
13. Albert Pusung, no. 03. LUNAS 
14. Handy, no. 07. LUNAS
15. Endo , no. 23. LUNAS
16. Hendy, no. 49. LUNAS
17. Dedy, no. 15. LUNAS
18. Dedy, no. 5. LUNAS
19. Robby Iwan, no. 44. LUNAS
20. Heri, no. 29.
21. Hendy, no. 40. LUNAS
22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26. LUNAS 
23. Endo, no. 22. LUNAS 
24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS
25. Luki, no. 35. LUNAS 
26. Danny Liu no. 47
27. D. Johanes, no. 42.
28. D. Johanes, no. 43.
29. Febry, no. 45.

----------


## Davkoi

Showa Update

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ukurannya gak keliatan om Dav...
In average perkembangan body-nya menonjol sekali ya.... good keeping om susanatod

----------


## Davkoi

UPDATE KOHAKU

----------


## setia_budi

uedann...bodynya mantap2.....boleh ditampilin no berapa aja yang masih kosong,om? kok jadi tertarik yach??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

jad tertarik juga... sayang ukurannya ndak keliatan ??

sama showanya kok banyak yg ndak ada nomernya ??

salam

Dony

----------


## susanatod

> Ukurannya gak keliatan om Dav...
> In average perkembangan body-nya menonjol sekali ya.... good keeping om susanatod


Ikan-ikannya memang kebanyakan mempunyai karakter badan yang baik om Ajik, juga pakan yang kita gunakan sangat membantu pertumbuhan ikan, hingga bisa mencapai pertumbuhan maksimal si ikan itu, kalo saya sih hanya tukang kasih makan aja... hehehhehhe

----------


## abiserpong

*Showa Update I :*


Available, 


13. Albert Pusung, no. 03. LUNAS 


Available, 


18. Dedy, no. 5. LUNAS


Available, 


14. Handy, no. 07. LUNAS


Available, 


12. Asiung, no. 09 LUNAS


1. Iyos, no. 10. LUNAS 


Available, 


24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS


17. Dedy, no. 15. LUNAS


2. Dicky Wijaya , no. 17. LUNAS 

Available, 


11. Asiung, no. 19. LUNAS


5. Jonathan, no. 21. CICIL 1 

23. Endo, no. 22. LUNAS 

15. Endo , no. 23. LUNAS


Available, 


Available,

----------


## edwin

beninya banyak yang melebar yah..... tapi justru jadi lebih cantik daripada sebelumnya....

----------


## abiserpong

*Kohaku Update I  :*


22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26. LUNAS 


3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27. LUNAS


6. Jonathan, no. 28. CICIL 1


20. Heri, no. 29.


Available,


Available,


8. Asiung, no. 32. LUNAS


10. Asiung, no. 33. LUNAS


Available,


25. Luki, no. 35. LUNAS 


Available,


7. Asiung, no. 37. LUNAS


Available,


9. Asiung, no. 39. LUNAS


21. Hendy, no. 40. LUNAS


Available,


27. D. Johanes, no. 42.


28. D. Johanes, no. 43.


19. Robby Iwan, no. 44. LUNAS


29. Febry, no. 45. 


Available,


26. Danny Liu no. 47


Available,


16. Hendy, no. 49. LUNAS


4. Mingliang, no. 50. LUNAS

----------


## abiserpong

Showanya mantap om luki .........  :Thumb: 

24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Showanya mantap om luki ......... 
> 
> 24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS


calon GC nihhh di GO ini..... mantabbbb om luki

----------


## darren febriano

Ikannya Pak Robby bagus bgt. Mirip GC AJS yg kmaren. Bodynya _huge_ abis. Top.  ::

----------


## luki

> Showanya mantap om luki ......... 
> 
> 24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS





> calon GC nihhh di GO ini..... mantabbbb om luki


kalau sudah di bacain sama jawara.........hukum nya musti di percaya nih.......

----------


## luki

> UPDATE KOHAKU


kayak nya kuda hitam nih.........
ukuran nya rata rata berapa Om David......?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kalau sudah di bacain sama jawara.........hukum nya musti di percaya nih.......


jawara apaan ?? jawara makan ?? hahahaha... Om luki traktirrr ya kalau menanggg

----------


## luki

> jawara apaan ?? jawara makan ?? hahahaha... Om luki traktirrr ya kalau menanggg


jawara Snoring....... ha ha ha ha......
sampe roomate 2 org tidur di lobby.......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> jawara Snoring....... ha ha ha ha......
> sampe roomate 2 org tidur di lobby.......



yahhh mainnya buka2an aibbb... jadi dehhh kl gitu... hahhaa

----------


## Monggalana

> jawara Snoring....... ha ha ha ha......
> sampe roomate 2 org tidur di lobby.......


roomate 2 org tdr di lobby.. 1 lg sampe kabur klr gedung..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> roomate 2 org tdr di lobby.. 1 lg sampe kabur klr gedung..


masa sihhhh ??? ga percaya ahhh... gossip ga bener nihhhh...

----------


## SHOWAKU

Om Dav take no 30 ya .... ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Yang Masih Available banyak yg bagus..sayang tidak tau ukurannya

----------


## Davkoi

no 41 by Thomas

----------


## luki

*1st Maruyama Tategoi GROW OUT.*

*Hasil Rekap Sementara yang sudah terpilih :*

1. Iyos, *no. 10.*
2. Dicky Wijaya , *no. 17.*
3. Herry Kusnandar, *no. 27.*
4. Mingliang,* no. 50.*
5. Jonathan, *no. 21.*
6. Jonathan, *no. 28.*
7. Asiung, *no. 37.*
8. Asiung, *no. 32.*
9. Asiung,* no. 39.*
10. Asiung, *no. 33.*
11. Asiung, *no. 19.*
12. Asiung, *no. 09.*
13. Albert Pusung, *no. 03.*
14. Handy, *no. 07.*
15. Endo , *no. 23.*
16. Hendy, *no. 49.*
17. Dedy,* no. 15.*
18. Dedy,* no. 5.*
19. Robby Iwan, *no. 44.*
20. Heri, *no. 29.*
21. Hendy,* no. 40.*
22. Dicky wijaya,* no. 26.*
23. Endo, *no. 22.*
24. Luki,* no. 14.*
25. Luki, *no. 35.*
26. Endo/Danny Liu, *no. 47.*
27. D. Johanes,* no. 42.*
28. D. Johanes,* no. 43.*
29. Febry,* no. 45.* 
30. Showaku,* no. 30.* 
31. Thomas,* no. 41.* 


*Kohaku dan Showa yang masih Available :*

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kapan Panen-nya nih.?..eh penjurian?

----------


## abiserpong

> Kapan Panen-nya nih.?..eh penjurian?


*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

_1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Desember 2010 Hingga_ *Juni 2011*

Kalau tidak ada perubahan penjuriannya bulan Juni nanti pak robby.
Kohaku no. 44 makin yahud euy ........  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> *TATACARAKEGIATAN*
> 
> _1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Desember 2010 Hingga_ *Juni 2011*
> 
> Kalau tidak ada perubahan penjuriannya bulan Juni nanti pak robby.
> Kohaku no. 44 makin yahud euy ........


Pengen liat perkembangan Kohaku Maruyama nih...persiapan untuk kontes merah putih..

----------


## mochi9009

kemarin pergi ke sana oom... ckckck ikannya mengalami perubahan yang gokil... bravo GO Maruyama

----------


## Davkoi

Pertama tama , Davkoi mohon maaf kepada setiap peserta Grow out . 
Futoshi Maruyama tidak bisa datang dikarenakan kesibukan breeding di jepang . 
sekali lagi , davkoi mohon maaf . 

Adapun penjurian akan diadakan pada hari Rabu , tanggal 6 Juli 2011 . 
Juri akan ditentukan lebih lanjut bersama KOIS .

----------


## ipaul888

om masi ada yg avaiable nga om ikan kohaku nya? masi bole ikut serta nga om, utk ikan yg masi avaiable ny?

----------


## luki

Om David.....besok acara penjurian nya jam berapa dan lokasi nya dmana Om......?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Jadi besok penjurian? Dimana? jam Brp?

----------


## Davkoi

> Jadi besok penjurian? Dimana? jam Brp?


jam 10 

jalan Kedoya Raya no 5 , sebelah jalan pilar 2 , Jakarta Barat

----------


## Robby Iwan

Bagaimana dengan hasil penjurian? Foto2 penjurian dan ikan2nya donk om David..

----------


## Davkoi

*Showa Final Update* 


13. Albert Pusung, no. 03. LUNAS 


18. Dedy, no. 5. LUNAS


14. Handy, no. 07. LUNAS


12. Asiung, no. 09 LUNAS


1. Iyos, no. 10. LUNAS 


24. Luki, no. 14. LUNAS


17. Dedy, no. 15. LUNAS


11. Asiung, no. 19. LUNAS


15. Endo , no. 23. LUNAS

----------


## Davkoi

*Kohaku Final Update :*


22. Dicky wijaya, no. 26. LUNAS 


3. Herry Kusnandar, no. 27. LUNAS


6. Jonathan, no. 28. CICIL 1


20. Heri, no. 29.


8. Asiung, no. 32. LUNAS


10. Asiung, no. 33. LUNAS


25. Luki, no. 35. LUNAS 
 

7. Asiung, no. 37. LUNAS


9. Asiung, no. 39. LUNAS


21. Hendy, no. 40. LUNAS


27. D. Johanes, no. 42.


28. D. Johanes, no. 43.


19. Robby Iwan, no. 44. LUNAS


29. Febry, no. 45. 


26. Danny Liu no. 47


16. Hendy, no. 49. LUNAS


4. Mingliang, no. 50. LUNAS

----------


## Davkoi

Other Showa Result  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Other Kohaku Result

----------


## waterkeeper

Wah, rata-rata hasilnya bagus ya...
Emang canggih nih keepingan om Daniel.
Masih ada yang bagus euy, showa nya dan kohakunya.
Ikannya ada dimana Om David ? Kebon Jeruk atau BSD ?

----------


## charlesp

Jadi yang menang siapa???

----------


## mrliauw

Kohaku nya om Luki no.35 kayaknya salah foto deh..
 ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

Ikan om Luki munculnya di ikan ke 7 di "Other Kohaku Result"

----------


## Sam KOI

25 luki dan 
4 ming liang 

final updatenya beda heheheheh

salam
SamKOI

----------


## grinkz01

luarrrrrrrrr biasa, body dan color mantap bener nih, baru kali ini sih liat ajang GO hasilnya sebagus gini hampir semuanya bagus2

----------


## luki

> Kohaku nya om Luki no.35 kayaknya salah foto deh..


iya Om Sinbun.....sy sdh edit di atas

----------


## luki

> Jadi yang menang siapa???


*Nominasi Awal Kohaku*






*Juara 1 , 2 , 3*


*GC dan RGC*


*Best Tategoi*



*Nominasi Awal Showa*






*Juara 1 , 2 , 3*


*Best Tategoi*

----------


## rvidella

om datta and om agung boleh donk di kasih tahu kenapa maju ke nominasi .,... terus ke perempat final ,.... terus ke semifinal ... dan ke final sehingga jadi GC, rgc  ,... tategoi dllsb

dodo

----------


## tosailover

gile kohakunya..kecil-kecil pada berpunuk,,

----------


## Robby Iwan

[QUOTE=luki;324410]

AKU PUNYA LUMAYAN NDUT..
*Best Tategoi*

----------


## luki

> AKU PUNYA LUMAYAN NDUT..


kata juri lebak bulus.....125 % female Pak....

----------


## charlesp

Thanks om Luki, .....mantap - bodinya montok2

----------

